
Ask HN: What is the best example of data-heavy dashboards you've seen? - strimp099
I&#x27;m building some... data-heavy dashboards... and am completely lost in how to combine my various charts and tables to make them. I am not a designer and not creative and am looking for some inspiration!
======
auslegung
I was a developer at Feathr and thought theirs were data-dense and usable, but
you have to be a customer to actually see the dashboard.

